
Roger Stone Indictment [pdf] - _-_T_-_
https://www.justice.gov/file/1124706/download
======
_-_T_-_
Roger Stone, a former adviser to President Donald Trump, was indicted by
special counsel Robert Mueller and arrested Friday on charges of obstruction,
giving false statements and witness tampering.

Allegedly

Organization 1= Wikileaks

Person 1= Jerome Corsi

Person 2= Randy Credico or Jerome Corsi

Bannon is one of "senior Trump Campaign officials"

